# Living Dead Broadcast



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get the entire emergency radio broadcast from the original "Night of the Living Dead", the one playing while Ben barricades the house?


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

You might try SoundAmerica.

SoundAmerica

I don't know if it's all there, but most of the sound clips are of the news broadcasts.


----------

